# 2012 March fishing comp: WINNERS ANNOUNCED!



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome everyone to the third of this year's monthly online fishing competitions. Please post all entries in this thread.

The March comp will run from *Saturday March 3rd until Sunday March 11th*.

Prizes will be awarded to the top three at year's end. Additionally, one random prize (supplied by AKFF) will be drawn from all entrants each month.

Full entry details and competition rules for this year can be found here:
viewtopic.php?f=24&t=44985&p=461329#p461329

Please include the following details when entering:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In:
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

Please include a photo of your catch against a ruler, brag mat, or similar. I can't score your fish without an accurate length measurement

Any questions, please contact Squidder via PM.

Good luck all


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Just a reminder that the March online comp starts tomorrow, and runs until Sunday March 11th. Bragging rights are up for grabs, along with points to count towards your yearly tally - and one random entrant per month will win their pick from the AKFF prize stash.

Quite a few members believe that entering the monthly comp gives them mystical powers, confers immunity from parking inspectors, cures jock itch, and increases sexual prowess. Why not test these theories yourself by entering the online comp in March? 8)


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Squidder said:


> a few members believe that entering the monthly comp gives them mystical powers, confers immunity from parking inspectors, cures jock itch, and increases sexual prowess. Why not test these theories yourself


It hasn't cured my jock itch

............but I'm still trying


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

Name of Angler: nad97
Date Caught:4/3/2012
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD palm beach
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Spanish Mackerall 109cm 6.5kg
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Pfluger Suprem Jig with Shimano Tyrnos 8, 10lb spectra with 69lb mono wire trace, weighted pilly rig in green and gold
Conditions (optional): Slopy but better than the day before
Other Comments (optional): My first Spanish


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Name Kanganoe
Date 8/3 12
location kangaroo island SA
Species snapper
size 55 cm 
Tackle 8 kg braid 4 inch gulp minnow
Conditions light wind full moon risin


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

If I don't manage any other fish will I get points for a Mother in Law (Slatey Bream)? 
They are good fun to catch but disapointing when you see what they are.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

billpatt said:


> If I don't manage any other fish will I get points for a Mother in Law (Slatey Bream)?
> They are good fun to catch but disapointing when you see what they are.


Yes Bill, Slatey bream (AKA painted sweetlips) will score, as long as you have a photo on a measure - the benchmark for all sweetlips except grassy (from the ANSA list) is 60cm.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Name of Angler: PaulB
Date Caught: 3rd March 2010
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, SouthWest Rocks
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Cobia 123cm est 13-15kg
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 50lb mainline and leader, live slimey
Conditions (optional): overcast, lumpy, with a gusty change in progress
Other Comments (optional): Stubborn bugger, took ages to get him to leave the bottom.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Name of Angler: Keza
Date Caught: 5/3/12
State and Location Fish Caught In: SWR, NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: spotty mackerel, 85cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: live yakka
Conditions (optional): lumpy
Other Comments (optional): last day, last chance, bag were already being packed when I hooked up.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Name of Angler: Killer 
Date Caught: 9/3/2012 
State & location : QLD White Patch Bribie Island. 
Type & size of fish : Trevally , 55cm. 
Tackle/Line/Lure used: Berkley 7ft drop shot rod, Shimano Sienna 1000 FB Reel, 6lb Sunline Supper PE Braid, 6lb Vanish leader, 4inch Gulp Minnow. 
Conditions: Fine for a change, Water dirty. 
Other comments: I love catching Trevally , they fight you all the way to the net. Love'm!!!!!!!


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Name of Anglerrewboy
Date Caught: March 10th 2012
State and Location Fish Caught In:SA Reef Point
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:Squid 33cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:Quantas squid jig
Conditions:10 knot wind
Other Comments Quick hand line snatch and grab
:


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Name of Angler: Cheaterparts ( stephen )
Date Caught: 11 - 3 - 12
State and Location Fish Caught In: westernport Vic
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: king george whiting 37.5 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: cheap Ebay rod-reel and braid - bait fished and took a piece of food grade banana prawn
Conditions (optional): Mint - no wind to talk of - a bit of weed floating after last W/Es rough weather but pretty clean realy



















note:- I'm not sure if you measure to the 1/2 Cm but I'm sure if you dont it will be adjusted


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Name of Angler: solatree
Date Caught: March 10th 2012
State and Location Fish Caught In:SA Yorke Peninsula
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:Snapper 50cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Usedaiwa TD Tierra 3-6kg rod, Shimano Elf 3000c, 4" Nuc Chook minnow on 1/4oz 5/0 TT Jig head
Conditions:10 knot wind
Other Comments: The SP was taken off the bottom after a decent pause on the drop. One of six snaps that day - the others between 35 - 37.5 cm !


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Another TOW for me.
I got out 6 or 7 times this week but did not catch a single fish from the yak.
I'm getting so desperate I'm going to go shark fishing from the beach.


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Name of Angler: Float
Date Caught: 10/3/2012
State and Location Fish Caught In: Vic Glenelg river
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 76 cm mullaway
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Pillys


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

beautiful fish solatree and float

grinner
caught sunday 11th march 
tallabudgera creek
grunter bream/archer fish 
27 cm
stradic raider


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

TOW for me this month. Went fishing and couldn't catch a fish worth submitting. Only one was a Blubber Lip Bream that went 42cm.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Bertros said:


> Other Comments (optional): I've also got what is probably my new PB/PW Sergeant Baker on a ruler at 51cm who actually put up a bit of a fight, but submitting that feels like bringing a tennis racquet to a game of squash. If for any reason he'd beat my small bonito Jason, let me know - I sold my soul last year with my Rock Cod so no longer have any shame whatsoever, but happily will settle for going back to being an underdog in the comp placings


Googling tells me that Seregeant Bakers grow to 68cm, I think a benchmark of 60cm is fair - so yes that baker would just beat the bonnie. Photo or it didn't happen.

Any final entries please gents, scoring up tonight.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Sorry guys, time has eluded me this month, but I've finally done the March comp scoring. A lucky 13 entries produced 7 scores over the magical 100 points - the numbers say that March was another good month for fishing.

The SWR trip gave up some good points for the Sydney guys, and PaulB's cobia topped the scoring this month.

paulB	123
Float	121
kanganoe	110
drewboy	110
nad97	109
keza	100
solatree	100
cheaterparts	99
bertros	85
killer	82
grinner	77
Junglefisher	40
billpat	40

And cumulative points for the year to date - the challengers are starting to emerge from the pack.:

*POSITION	Angler	Score*
1	Float	300
2	cheaterparts	299
3	Solatree	292
4	Bertros	287
5	killer	261
6	Grinner	241
7	Billpatt	233
8	PaulB	221
9	Drewboy	218
10	Nad97	207
11	Kingdan	191
12	Kanganoe	188
13	Samboman	172
14	Polylureosis	166
15	Keza	140
16	Junglefisher	138
17	MrX	136
18	Southerly	132
19	Grant Ashwell	120
20	Ronston	106
21	AJD	94
22	Granpop	88
23	aleg75	87
23	Bruus	87
25	4weightfanatic	83
26	patwah	73
27	Nezevic	64
28	cjbfisher	40
28	Physopath	40

The lucky randomly drawn prizewinner for March is nad97 - shoot me a PM nad and we'll sort out a prize from the sack.

April comp runs from the 7th-11th, pencil it in folks 8)


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Bertros said:


> Squidder said:
> 
> 
> > April comp runs from the 7th-11th, pencil it in folks 8)
> ...


Oh crap, typo by me, was supposed to read 7th-15th, but a great idea to include Easter Friday.
*
Next month's comp will run from the 6th-15th of April*


----------

